# westinghouse w3213 hd



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

i had an issue with my tv turning it on today and want to know why it did what it did. when i turned the tv on any part of the screen that was bright had a bluish snowy static kind of look to it the picture was still viewable but looked was wrong colors were kind of off and a static look to the bright areas of the screen. it worked fine when i shut it off before work then did this when i turned it on coming home from work. after being on for about 10 min the static went away and the screen got clear and looks great now the static slowly went away over the first 10 min. im kind of afraid to turn the tv off now that it will come back again next time and possibly not go away. whats wrong with my tv?


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

it looked kind of like this but the snow was a blue color and was constant for around 5 min then slowly faded away. it was also opposite of this with the snow being more viewable in the brighter area's and the darker areas looking more normal.





 .


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

i left it on all night had no issues turned it off today when i left and it did it again when i turned it back on it only lasted a minute or 2 this time and was jumping from the static color look to normal and back during that time


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, My guess would be failing graphics, others may have more ideas.


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

its still happening its ither happening or not it still only happens untill the tv warms up then it stops


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The TV not working until warmed up indicates either a failing component or a dry (solder) joint somewhere. Tracing either will be nightmarish, without the proper test-equipment and specific circuit-diagrams :sigh:

You might be able to trace it down to an approximate area using a hot hair-dryer, but it'll take ages waiting for it to cool down, so as to test the next section.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

1st visually check all the electrolytic capacitors on the power supply board, some may be showing signs of doming or leakage .. the tops should be Flat anything other than flat requires replacing. Even if there are no signs of doming or leakage I would opt for a blanket replacement of all electrolytic capacitors on the power supply board since they are the components that are stressed most and age quickest. If that doesn't solve the problem I would start to suspect the display panel ..


----------

